
Show HN: Ymappr – a todo app using mapped lists instead of regular lists - basilesamel
Hello hackers,<p>I just launched a new MVP  It&#x27;s a todo app using mapped todo lists instead of regular lists !<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ymappr.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ymappr.com</a><p>It&#x27;s bugged and very beta, but I released this complex MVP in only two weeks ! (+ made while relocating from Thaïland to Vietnam, and even while being sick). Needless to say, despite the raw interface, a lot of efforts was put into this.<p>Hope I can give you a feel of what the final product will look like, and I would appreciate some feedback<p>In the meantime, take care!<p>baz
======
p0cc
First off - congrats on shipping!

You need to provide more context to what your app _does_ on the front page.
Personally, I don't want to sign up for something if I don't know what I am
signing up for. These are the kinds of things I am expecting to see on the
front page prior to signup:

* Images of what the app's UI looks like

* Is this free or does it have a cost?

* What makes this app unique (how is it different from the alternatives)? Tell me more about (or give me images showing) why mapped todo lists are so amazing!

I would check out the front page of asana.com or trello.com, which do all of
these things.

~~~
basilesamel
great feedback, thanks a lot !

------
anotheryou
I agree with p0cc that a simple screenshot of a more advanced list on the
front page would be great. Even better: an interactive, non permanent example
on the front page, maybe you can even structure all your talking points within
that.

For the app itself: why do lists branch off other lists and not items? Can I
at least convert an item to a branched list? I'm not quite sure what the use-
case is. An example again would help.

I have to admit to prefer nested lists instead of mind-maps. When mind-maps
are purely tree-like the same kind of relationships can be depicted in both.

My nested lists fail when a child has two parents, with mind maps this is not
a problem. Maybe you can lever on that advantage?

~~~
basilesamel
\- "an interactive, non permanent example on the front page, maybe you can
even structure all your talking points within that"

This is good, I like this idea

\- "why do lists branch off other lists and not items ?"

because I want to keep the UI minimal and this adds design complexity

\- "Can I at least convert an item to a branched list ?"

not now, but yes is on my public todo list (ironically on trello for now :
[https://trello.com/b/mNeJCxNK/ymappr](https://trello.com/b/mNeJCxNK/ymappr))

\- "I have to admit to prefer nested lists instead of mind-maps"

it works for two or three levels of nesting :P after that, hard to visualize
in a meaningful way in my opinion

\- "My nested lists fail when a child has two parents, with mind maps this is
not a problem"

again, I think it adds too much complexity to have a k-tree structure instead
of a pure graph. Ideally I'd like something as minimal and simple as a Trello
board, but without the boards :P

Anyways, thanks for the feedback, you gave me a lot to think about and I will
think about how to integrate that in a clean way :)

------
itake
I would like to see a demo before I signup

~~~
basilesamel
got it, thanks :)

------
PeOe
I love Mind Maps. We already added a mind map view to our own project
management software and it's awesome. So the idea is good but really need to
show some examples and screenshots (as mentioned from various people). I'm
curious how it will look in the future.

~~~
basilesamel
I know right ! :D I can't believe mind maps are still not so mainstream but
they are great tools when used properly

~~~
PeOe
True! You can do so many things with mind maps and few people know about it;)

------
kapnobatairza
It's a cool concept. Still a bit buggy + slow, particularly when your list
tree gets complex, but great stuff for a 2 week MVP.

To be more than a toy / become a daily driver, it would be nice if this worked
with existing data sources (sync todo lists with Google, Outlook, etc.).

~~~
basilesamel
thanks :) I'm going to rework the engine with SVG and a front-end framework to
optimize that !

alright I'm pushing your request to the public roadmap :
[https://trello.com/c/vBnBcTPj/42-sync-
feature](https://trello.com/c/vBnBcTPj/42-sync-feature)

------
dplgk
I don't know what a linked list is or a "regular" list. The site is broken
mobile. There's no screenshot of how the app looks or works.

~~~
basilesamel
got it, sorry about that :) I wanted to release something to get feedback and
didn't have time to make it responsive. Thanks for the remark

